# Shawn Marion?



## orlmagicmnvikings (Jun 16, 2005)

Now that Turk has decided to go to Toronto, the Raptors have to renounce the rights to Shawn Marion. Any chance of him coming to Orlando? If we can't get Sheed, I'd love to see us offer Marion the mid-level and bring him to Orlando. Thoughts?


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

it only makes the team stronger. Especially defensively. Losing turkoglu for Vince Carter and Shawn Marion is a wonderful loss in my opinion. I like what the Magic are doing. Sheed or Marion, they will have a strong team next year. I think they're both better than Turkoglu anyway. I don't understand all this Hedo Hype. Why Toronoto thinks this makes them better signing Turk for too much money is beyond me, but I'm a Bulls fan and a Blazers fan. Glad to see the Blazers not sign him to a long term deal for too much money, and I'm glad that toronto likes turning Jermaine Oneal, into Shawn Marion, into Turkoglu. They think they are getting better and hoping this helps them keep Bosh, I think this makes them worse.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

I mentioned this in another thread.

Adding Shawn Marion would be pretty awesome, although I don't know where that puts us as far as the luxury tax goes.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Here's the thing though, why not just put Pietrus in the starting lineup, he's a better offensive player than Marion and a pretty good defender in his own right. The Magic should try and get Nate Robinson as a backup point and Bass as a big off the bench. Thats a good offseason to me.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

ScottVdub said:


> Losing turkoglu for Vince Carter and Shawn Marion is a wonderful loss in my opinion. I like what the Magic are doing.


Agreed, though I don't see the Magic picking up Marion.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

LOL 
People were saying marion was the worst player on the face of the earth when he was with the raptors, now he is an upgrade over pietrus. 
Personally, I think marion is a high calliber role player. I think Pietrus is better.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I think this is the year Marion will reach his prime. He is 29.

My projection on Marion as a starter:

25 points, 12 rebounds.

My projection on Lewis as a bench:

13 points, 6 rebounds


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

why do we need another SF? We have to get true PF.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

They are better off signing Bass and then going for a serviceable PG than taking on another SF.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> I think this is the year Marion will reach his prime. He is 29.
> 
> My projection on Marion as a starter:
> 
> ...


You think Marion would get 25/12 as a starter? You are the worst scientist ever.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

How about Marcus Camby? Granted he is a little redundant with Dwight Howard, but a deal with Pietrus and Redick(ulously bad) and maybe a second rounder or something should be enough to get Los Angeles to bite given their big man situation.


----------



## kstatesuns (Mar 28, 2008)

Ballscientist said:


> I think this is the year Marion will reach his prime. He is 29.
> 
> My projection on Marion as a starter:
> 
> ...


Marion is 31. And even at his absolute best with Amare out in '05-06 and on a scoring machine of a team he averaged 22-12. Don't see how he'd ever improve on that.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

urwhatueati8god said:


> How about Marcus Camby? Granted he is a little redundant with Dwight Howard, but a deal with Pietrus and Redick(ulously bad) and maybe a second rounder or something should be enough to get Los Angeles to bite given their big man situation.


I wouldn't give up Pietrus for Camby, he's the only decent perimeter defender now that Lee's gone. Maybe they could try and get Skinner for cheap?


----------

